# you have broken our hearts candy



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

You went to play over the rainbow bridge today candy, you had fought so hard to stay with us ,then you quietly slipped away, you were 15 years and 5 months old, thank you for call the years we shared candy, now go and play with Rosie and Ben and we will meet again one day, we will love and miss you always, your heartbroken mum and dad xx


----------



## KerrieLouise (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, candy was a jack Russell cross yorkie


----------

